# Printing problem cups/hplip, USB works but jobs get canceled

## maiku

First, I'm using a 2.6.16-r3 kernel.

The USB works when I plug it in according to udevmonitor *Quote:*   

> UEVENT[1146453885.764884] remove@/class/usb/lp0
> 
> UEVENT[1146453885.764986] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0
> 
> UEVENT[1146453885.765004] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.3
> ...

 I'm using cups-1.1.23-r7 and hplip-0.9.10-r1.  I tried with the latest stable version, but that stopped working too.  I am unsure as to why it's not working.  It just stopped working.

/var/log/messages reports: *Quote:*   

> Apr 30 23:43:21 mike-gentoo-0 hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport0: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 837
> 
> Apr 30 23:43:21 mike-gentoo-0 hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport1: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 837
> 
> Apr 30 23:43:21 mike-gentoo-0 hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport2: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 837
> ...

 

The cups error_log says *Quote:*   

> D [30/Apr/2006:23:47:23 -0400] AcceptClient: 5 from mike-gentoo-1.homenetwork:631.
> 
> D [30/Apr/2006:23:47:23 -0400] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1
> 
> D [30/Apr/2006:23:47:23 -0400] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1
> ...

 

Does anybody have any advice?  The printer's on, the hplip setup sees the printer, but jobs are getting canceled.

----------

## maiku

Perhaps it hates my usblp driver?  It tries to "remove it."

/var/log/messages *Quote:*   

> May  1 08:42:38 mike-gentoo-0 usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
> 
> May  1 08:42:39 mike-gentoo-0 usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> May  1 08:42:39 mike-gentoo-0 drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 0 proto 3 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x0511
> ...

 

----------

## maiku

Nobody with similar issues?

----------

## elpollodiablo

the same thing happens to me... did u have any luck fixing it ?

----------

## maiku

No, I can't figure it out.  It couldn't have come at a worse time, too.  Do you remember what you did before it stopped working?  Any other details you might have?

----------

## elpollodiablo

Hum... Pretty much nothing, I've been traveling for a week and when I came back CUPS was broken  :Sad: 

I'll try do check if HPLIP has been updated checking emerge.log

----------

## Bobyl

 *elpollodiablo wrote:*   

> Hum... Pretty much nothing, I've been traveling for a week and when I came back CUPS was broken 
> 
> I'll try do check if HPLIP has been updated checking emerge.log

 

Hi,

I had the same problem recently. I performed a complete reinstall of my home computer (emerge -e world) on Sunday and the problem with cups went away.

I now have problems printing on my work computer. I will juste try an "emerge -e cups" today.

edit: re-emerging the printing system (i.e. all foomatic packages+hplip+gimp-print+cups) did the trick.

----------

## maiku

I'll try that and see what happens.

It seems that this guy had a similar issue: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3181138.html and there is even a bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126256

However, downgrading to 9.8 did not solve any of my problems.  I'll try re-emerging everything to see if that amounts to a fix.

----------

## maiku

No luck for me.

----------

## Stever

I had the same problem with hplip 0.9.8, AMD64 kernel 2.6.15-r7.  Downgrading to hplip 0.9.7 didn't help.

Fixed it with 

```
emerge --emptytree world
```

Wish I knew what the problem was, but it is gone now.

----------

## elpollodiablo

Solved for me... emerge -e world did seem a little bit too brutal for me, so I did:

```

emerge foomatic-filters foomatic-db-engine foomatic-db foomatic hplip cups

```

Good luck!

----------

## maiku

What in the world... my printer works... why?  What package was it that fixed it.  I did what was mentioned above *Quote:*   

> emerge --oneshot -v foomatic-filters foomatic-db-engine foomatic-db foomatic hplip cups

 and it started working... well... HOORAY!

----------

## Stever

 *elpollodiablo wrote:*   

> Solved for me... emerge -e world did seem a little bit too brutal for me

 

Yeah, it did seem like overkill, but at the time it seemed easier to type that and walk away for 24 hours than to spend 5 minutes trying to figure out which packages to emerge   :Smile: 

Now if we can just get the next person to emerge your short list of packages one-at-a-time and test after each one, maybe we can see where the issue is orginating.

Because I have the worst feeling that we'll be seeing this one again soon...

----------

## Luc484

 *elpollodiablo wrote:*   

> Solved for me... emerge -e world did seem a little bit too brutal for me, so I did:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge foomatic-filters foomatic-db-engine foomatic-db foomatic hplip cups
> ...

 

This worked for me as well. Thanks.

----------

## hurricane

i'm testing this right now.

after emerging hplip it did not go away, but i solved another problem. but i don't want to emerge the other stuff package by package so i gonna run the rest now. maybe someone other can test it...

by the way: i think the problem comes because much changed in hplip. it was no service when i began in gentoo 1-2 years ago. i can remember that it was a pretty damn mess to get it to run with cups and samba. maybe because of this they changed it to use the port-based system and whatnot...

So "the real WTF?"(TM) is that as always somethign changes when you emerge, and you get no notification in the emerge logs. Great shit! I think the biggest problem that gentoo has (of all +9000 problems in bugzilla  :Wink: , is that there is no separate logging of all stuff that you need to know when you emerge.

If anyone does know how i could quickly get into that emerge/ebuild [i]internals[/], please tell me, so i can learn a bit and change it myself.  :Wink: 

Maybe i'll report back when it works for me too...  :Smile: 

----------

## maiku

Well, to narrow it down, when I re-emerged cups, foomatic, and hplip it did not start working.  I'm willing to bet my money on... foomatic-db-engine being the problem.  Okay, maybe not willing to bet money... but if somebody who has the problem could test my theory and prove me right or wrong...

Maybe some day when one uses *Quote:*   

> emerge --pretend -v -Du world

 a small changelog sentence or two will pop up next to the package being updating alerting the gentoo user about why he is upgrading his package.

Edit: Damnit, I had barely just posted when I looked at the foomatic-filters ebuild changelog.  Look ( http://www.gentoo-portage.com/net-print/foomatic-filters/ChangeLog#ptabs ): *Quote:*   

> rev-bump foomatic-filters to force remerge, no changes apart from the
> 
> foomatic-db-old block, stable from the beginning, bug 131533

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131533

Looks like I would have lost money.

----------

## hurricane

Hey, i think it must be some initial configuration you have to do for some foomatic or hp(iod) stuff to work with cups.

It must be some missing/buggy ppd-file or an error in hp(iod), because i got this in the logs:

[hpiod] unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport0: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836_

----------

## chrisruwe

Look at the line in the initial post:

 *Quote:*   

> foomatic-rip: no such file or directory

 

The fact is that the new foomatic-db package explicitly removes (have a look at the ebuild) the foomatic-rip-wrapper-script. There is some debate whether this should be called a bug or not. 131533

----------

## hurricane

Okay. This re-emerging fixed it:

emerge -atv foomatic foomatic-db foomatic-filters hplip cups

And after reading about bug 131533 (upgrade of foomatic-db should tell user to re-emerge foomatic-filters), i guess re-emerging foomatic-filters alone could even be enough.

If i understand it right, foomatic-db removes the needed foomatic-filters package (illegal ebuild behaviour in my opinion!!!) without asking or warning. (Only messages that do not come between thousands of lines of output of all the emerging packages do count! Nobody can [or should have to] read trough all the compile stuff if he has 20 packages emerged per week/month. Not if it is *that* easy to create a funtion to separate the outputs in portage...)

----------

## kwisatz_haderais

I'm also getting the error message

 *Quote:*   

> hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport0: No such device or address: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 836

 

and I've been remerging all the above mentioned packages, however it didn't change anything.

Whenever I run scanimage (-L), it takes an awfull lot of time during which the above error message appears in my syslog in a block of 4 messages, repeating itself after 9 minutes. Upon the second set of messages, scanimage returns the correct line:

 *Quote:*   

> device `hpaio:/usb/psc_1300_series?serial=HU3AKBQ14Z9F' is a hp psc_1300_series multi-function peripheral

 

----------

## maiku

Perhaps you selected the wrong driver?  All of the errors I've experienced were problems with printing.  I haven't tried the scanner yet so I can't report on whether or not that works.  But perhaps somebody has their scanner working and will be able to post with any related info.

----------

## kwisatz_haderais

There's only one driver in my /etc/sane.d/dll.conf and that's hpaio

----------

## kwisatz_haderais

*bump*

+ the printer doesn't show up in OpenOffice, there's only a "generic printer"

again, that worked fine with hpoj and hpijs

This hplip shit is starting to really go on my nerves!!!!!!

----------

## maiku

I had that problem once and I juts reopened openoffice.  Does this not work for you?  Is it just openoffice?

----------

## kwisatz_haderais

well it's been some time since I occupied myself with the printer and I've just today felt the need to print smth.

As with the scanner, printing a test page from the cups management site takes an awful lot of time and it's just a white sheet, without any printings...

As I said, it's driving me nuts  :Wink: 

----------

## j0ff

fixed it for me too  :Very Happy: 

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## manouchk

I had the problem right know status 22

 *Quote:*   

> I [31/Jan/2007:00:06:00 -0200] Job 100 queued on 'HP1410' by 'root'.
> 
> I [31/Jan/2007:00:06:00 -0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 10185) for job 100.
> 
> I [31/Jan/2007:00:06:00 -0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 10186) for job 100.
> ...

 

It appears after upgrading cups from 1.1.23-r8 to 1.2.6

I donwgraded to 1.1.23-r8 and it was needed to reinstall foomatic-filters

and then printig was working again!!

The printer is hp1410

 :Very Happy: 

I was disappointed because I found in logs that my color cartridge was low and I was thinking that it was a kind of software blocking impression but it wasn't!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

